# Recommended bowl sizes



## Schokobecher (Oct 29, 2021)

My Hedgie will be with me soon, and I'm working on the last finishing touches of the cage.
Something I only read a few threads about: What is the recommended bowl size?

From what I gathered, people use anything under 3 inches high and around 4-5 inches diameter.
I have a few ceramic bowls that I bought, but I don't feel confident that they are up to the task:

*Bowl 1 - 4.5" x 2.8" x 1.9"
Bowl 2 - 3.5" x 2.1"
Bowl 3 - 2.6" x 1.1"
Bowl 4 - 2.1" x 1.2"
Bowl 5 - 1.9" x 1"
Bowl 6 - 4.3" x 2"*



My Hedgie will be around 50 days old when I get her. So that's why I picked up the smaller ones.
I'm not in the US/Canada, so I can't check out Petsmart or similar (pet stores work... _differently_ here), but I will happily check the specs on whatever bowl you recommend and try to find something locally.

Some images of the bowls:


http://imgur.com/a/CFHn7su


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

I'd say all of the bowls you got look pretty good! You can always start with one and switch them out till you find the one your hedgie likes best. My hedgehog loves to stand inside of her bowl while she eats so I use a shallow bowl. But it has to be heavier so her food ends up in her stomach and not on the floor, lol! These little guys have such huge personalites and not every bowl that works for one will work for another. Good luck and congrats on your new ouch mouse!


----------



## Schokobecher (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, I’m using the small bowls for insects and picked this one as her default:














ペットフード・ペット用品の総合メーカー マルカン


マルチ給水タンクしっかり中まで水洗いできる広口構造の陶器製給水タンクです。 自然な水の飲み方ができるので、ボトルタイプが苦手な生体でも 安心です。



www.mkgr.jp









ペットフード・ペット用品の総合メーカー マルカン


ハリネズミのふやかし食器フードをふやかすのに便利な水切り付き。余分な水を捨てられるスリット構造。



www.mkgr.jp





based on her appetite, she seems to accept it. The water bowl is especially neat due to the protected reservoir


----------



## grumpypebbles (Sep 28, 2021)

Ahh she's so cute!! Love the bowls too haha congrats on your hedgie and good luck!


----------

